
Show HN: My first side project – A job board for PHP developers - manuw
Hi all :)<p>Saturday, I launched my first side project. It&#x27;s basically a job board for PHP devs.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;php-at.work" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;php-at.work</a><p>In the moment, everyone can post a job listing for free. I review it and activate it manually.<p>I would love to hear any kind of feedback :)<p>I posted it already on saturday, but probably it should be better in Show HN section.
======
meetneps
Looks great ! why don't u use rollout, and SiteAlert

[http://grandappstudio.com](http://grandappstudio.com) for more info. Pricing
is flexible.

I can give for pay as you wish.

ReferralCode: FlexiPay

and signup here [https://bit.ly/gapp-spl-referral](https://bit.ly/gapp-spl-
referral)

For anybody from Hackernews.

